# Broccoli Diet For More Muscle Cells



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Broccoli Diet For More Muscle Cells Strength athletes may build up more muscle tissue by eating Brassica vegetables like broccoli, sprouts or cabbage daily. We base this wild speculation on a study by molecular biologists at the Second University of Naples, soon to be published in Age. According to this research, members of the cabbage [...]

*Read More...*


----------

